#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Terceirização

## Globalnetrj

Ola rapaziada nota 1000! Beleza?
Pessoal como funciona a terceirização? Tipo: Vocês dono de provedor Não quer esquentar a cabeça com funcionários e contrata uma empresa pra tocar seu projeto ativando, reparando ampliando a rede tocando como tocamos nosso provedor! Como funciona a cobrança? Tipo a serrede que presta serviços para a oi como ela cobra? Tipo : paga um valor mensal para a terceirizada tipo 1 salário pra sua empresa mais o salário dos seus funcionários??

Desde já agradecemos a todos por compartilharem tantos conhecimento aqui!!

----------


## alisonmallmann

Estou na duvida, isso foi uma pergunta ou uma apresentação de serviços?

----------


## TsouzaR

> Como funciona a cobrança? Tipo a serrede que presta serviços para a oi como ela cobra? Tipo : paga um valor mensal para a terceirizada tipo 1 salário pra sua empresa mais o salário dos seus funcionários??


A empresa terceirizada te passa o preço mensal dela e você paga, ué. Ou pode ocorrer também de a terceirizada cobrar por serviço realizado. Ou as duas coisas: um valor mensal + um adicional por serviço ou alguns tipos de serviço específicos que não são cobertos pelo valor mensal. A terceirizada vai definir preços como toda empresa faz para seus produtos (o produto nesse caso é a mão de obra).

De qualquer forma, quem paga os funcionários é a empresa terceirizada. É responsabilidade dela, não da empresa contratante. Se uma empresa contrata seu provedor para prestar um serviço de conectividade para ela, essa empresa vai pagar seus funcionários diretamente? Claro que não, isso não faz sentido.

Terceirização nada mais é do que contratar outra empresa para fazer suas atividades-fim. O pessoal que fez chilique por causa da lei da terceirização com certeza não sabe do que se trata e não sabe que é apenas disso. Quero ver quando elas perceberem que toda empresa presta serviços ou fornece produtos para outras e até mesmo para o poder público.

_Edição:_ a única questão referente a pagamentos dos funcionários é o que a nova lei estabeleceu, de que a empresa contratante arque com o pagamento dos funcionários da terceirizada caso ela tenha problemas. Mais especificamente, acho que é depois que os bens da terceirizada são todos confiscados ou penhorados, sei lá, para pagar funcionários, e continua sendo insuficiente, então a contratante paga ou começa-se a fazer o mesmo com os bens dela.

----------


## rubem

O único problema eventual disso é uma empresa vencer licitação, e simplesmente terceirizar o serviço direto com um concorrente que cobre menos.

Terceirização da atividade-fim da empresa é que sempre foi impedido por isso, agora foi liberado.

(Atividade-fim de uma padaria é fazer pães, ela não poderia terceirizar a fabricação dos pães, isto é, ter NOTA FISCAL de contratação de serviço de fabricação de pães. O que nunca foi problema, o jeitinho era dado (Só noob nunca fica sabendo como o mundo real funciona e acha que legislação resolve tudo) simplesmente colocando outra atividade nas notas fiscais de serviço, com descrição diferente da atividade-fim da empresa contratante)

No caso de provedor, uma terceirização seria você trabalhar localmente pra um provedor com SCM em outra cidade, seria uma filial terceirizada, seu CNPJ (De MEI talvez) emite NFS pro provedor de outra cidade, você trabalha como provedor normalmente, a serviço de um teórico concorrente. É um sistema mais legal que as parcerias de 10 anos atrás, e que de agora em diante talvez a Anatel vai ter que aceitar (Antes não podia terceirizar a atividade-fim, agora pode).

----------


## dalexandre

Tercearização ao meu ver é muito bom, mais o recomendado é sempre ter uma equipa interna da empresa a lhes fiscalizar porque as vezes fazem manobras meio gambiarra é podem criar em certos casos monopólio ou seja quando pretenderes rescindir o contrato com os mesmos ficas meio perdido com a dispersão dos clientes.

----------


## Globalnetrj

A real dúvida é como cobro pra prestar meus serviços como terceirizada de um provedor!

----------


## dalexandre

O ideal seria por serviço ou seja 50% do valor que o teu cliente paga no caso de instalações.
Já se for montar sites o valor pode ser por hora bem não percebo da vossa moeda porque sou Angolano e vivo em mais eu cobro o equivalente a 5 USD por hora

----------


## Globalnetrj

Você está na angola ou Brasil?

----------


## dalexandre

Angola

----------


## Globalnetrj

Como é mercado de Telecom aí?Você tem site?

----------


## ferluizber

Tercerizo todo trabalho de instalação e manutenção do meu provedor. Pago por serviços, instalação fibra R$80,00, instalação rádio R$50,00 e manutenção R$25,00. O técnico fica responsável por sua instalação, se deram problema em menos de 3 meses ele deve arrumar gratuitamente.

----------


## dalexandre

O mercado aqui é pouco concorrente mais temos algumas operadoras via Fibra e poucas via Radio, quanto ao site estamos desenvolvendo somos novos nesse ramo de telecom. Temos apenas ainda 2 POPs via Radio 5Ghz.

----------


## diegodelinda

> Tercerizo todo trabalho de instalação e manutenção do meu provedor. Pago por serviços, instalação fibra R$80,00, instalação rádio R$50,00 e manutenção R$25,00. O técnico fica responsável por sua instalação, se deram problema em menos de 3 meses ele deve arrumar gratuitamente.


Achei muito interessante o sistema que vc trabalha. De qual região opera? Eu gostaria muito de saber se existe empresa que faça isso por aqui.

----------


## ferluizber

Sou do Oeste de Santa Catarina. Estamos terceirizando a mais de 1 ano com 100% de satisfação de ambas as partes. Eu vejo o trabalho render e o técnico ganha mais. 
Obrigatoriamente exijo que o técnico contratado abra uma empresa MEI, ele paga R$40,00 reais por mês de imposto e tem todos os direitos a aposentadoria e auxilio em caso de acidente.
Todo final de mês somamos os trabalhos executados e eles emitem nota fiscal para nossa empresa referente ao valor.
Qualquer duvida estou a disposição.

----------


## bhyll

> Sou do Oeste de Santa Catarina. Estamos terceirizando a mais de 1 ano com 100% de satisfação de ambas as partes. Eu vejo o trabalho render e o técnico ganha mais. 
> Obrigatoriamente exijo que o técnico contratado abra uma empresa MEI, ele paga R$40,00 reais por mês de imposto e tem todos os direitos a aposentadoria e auxilio em caso de acidente.
> Todo final de mês somamos os trabalhos executados e eles emitem nota fiscal para nossa empresa referente ao valor.
> Qualquer duvida estou a disposição.


Poderia me disponibilizar uma cópia de seu contrato com seu terceirizado por e-mail? [email protected]
Estou querendo terceirizar as instalações pra um MEI!
Recentemente tive problemas trabalhistas por conta de um acidente! O funcionário nós acusou de não fornecer EPIs! Se lascou! Mentiu no processo!

----------

